# Family Tragedy



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

Yesterday, a tragedy hit my family. I donâ€™t know if I am allowed to post this story here, but I feel compelled to do so anyway. 
Yesterday, at 8 am my sister in-law was driving two of her 3 daughters to school in rural Wyoming. The roads were icy, and she collided with another car. Her daughters were unresponsive after the accident. They were immediately taken on a life flight to a Childrenâ€™s Hospital in Salt Lake City. Tragically, both Olivia age 6 and her little sister Emma, age 3 died in their parents arms shortly after.
The funeral arrangements and the medical bills will be overwhelming for this young family. If you feel compelled and are able to contribute to their fund it would be greatly appreciated. If you are not able to contribute then prayers are encouraged and welcome.
https://www.giveforward.com/fundraiser/dc74/sean-and-becca-lewis-fund

Thank you very much,

Jeremy


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Holy **** that's awful. I cannot imagine the pain & grief of losing children at all, let alone at the same time.

Thoughts & prayers to your family.

I'm going to hug little man a little tighter tonight.


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. I will pray for you and your family.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

So sad, prayers sent.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's a terrible tragedy. My thoughts and prayers go with that family.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

thoughts and prayers to the parents and to all your family.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Your family has suffered a great loss.

May God comfort you.

Prayers will be said.


----------

